# SS 13.01.18 - Bruckner #0



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Anton Bruckner (1824 - 1896)*

Symphony No. 0 in D minor, WAB 100 "Die Nullte" 

1. Allegro
2. Andante
3. Scherzo: Presto - Trio
4. Finale: Moderato - Allegro vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I won't be around tomorrow so I'm posting this one a little early. I hope everyone has a great weekend.

Up this weekend is one of Anton Bruckner's so called Study Symphonies. I don't think this one is near as bad as the critics told him it was at the time. I just listened to the Solti recording a few months ago but I look forward to hearing it again and I hope everyone will join in and give this one a listen.

I'll be listening to:








Riccardo Chailly/Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm picking Tintner on Naxos. It's not a bad symphony, but I think it's not as good as the numbered ones.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm with ArtRock on this one! No.3 onwards with Bruckner, although the earlier four are nowhere near being rubbish!

Skrowaczewski and his Saarbrucken orchestra for me! He never trivialises these works.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I am currently working my way through the Wand box set of Bruckner and so shall pause and give this one a go
Looking forward to these so called lesser works


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Young/Hamburg here. An excellent performance.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

D Smith said:


> Young/Hamburg here. An excellent performance.


My choice as well.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm completely unfamiliar with this symphony, but I do have a complete set box so I'll go with the recording from that: Staatskapelle Dresden / Jochum on Brilliant Classics.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

D Smith said:


> Young/Hamburg here. An excellent performance.


Yes! I listened to this early in the week, but I'll have another listen this weekend with all of you


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

D Smith said:


> Young/Hamburg here. An excellent performance.


Simone here also


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

My first listen to this work. Thanks.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Skrowaczewski for me.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I think techniquest will inadvertently find he is going for Skrowaczewski too! As far as I am aware, Jochum never touched 0 and 00....


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I've always hold a warm spot for this album, so I'll pay it another nice little visit.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Chailly and the Deutsches Symphonie Orchester Berlin for me.

Thanks for choosing this Symphony - this will be the first time in over a decade, maybe even longer, I have listened to it.

View attachment 100810


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Skrowaczewski for me too.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Tintner on my end. I was surprised 0 didn't end up in Inbal's survey of the symphonies.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

It is in my box of Inbal's recordings, Manx!

And it's a good one! I've warmed to Inbal in recent years, a very fine and thoughtful conductor.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Robert Pickett said:


> It is in my box of Inbal's recordings, Manx!
> 
> And it's a good one! I've warmed to Inbal in recent years, a very fine and thoughtful conductor.


That's odd. I must have a box set that edited that out or was made before that was recorded.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2018)

*Bruckner*

This is my choice


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I've chanced my mind, going with Haitink.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

D Smith said:


> Young/Hamburg here. An excellent performance.


Same for me. I prefer Young to Tintner.


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

I'll be listening to this one:









Nice symphony choice for early 2018!


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

D Smith said:


> Young/Hamburg here. An excellent performance.


I agree. Young/Hamburg is a great choice. I will listen to this one, too..


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Georg Tintner: National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> I think techniquest will inadvertently find he is going for Skrowaczewski too! As far as I am aware, Jochum never touched 0 and 00....


Yup, you're absolutely right - CD10 i.e symphony No.0, is the Skrowaczewski recording.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I've got a surprisingly large number of recordings of this Symphony, it's Skrowaczewski as first choice though. I have Inbal's, Tintner, Chailly, Young, Barenboim, and ought to relisten to a few of them. True, this work is not as good, or as Brucknerian as the mature symphonies, but it ain't bad! 

Another hidden gem is in the bargain of all time, the ultra cheap set conducted by Roberto Paternostro. It's a remarkably satisfying cycle, and I like the recording quality too. Not a top orchestra admittedly, but they are no slouches. His 0 is very good, but I particularly like his Fifth and Seventh!


----------

